# Stunning Catasetum "epiphytic Orchids". How adorable!



## PamfromTx (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 168953


Oh how sweeeet......the little faces....


----------



## Devi (Jun 12, 2021)

The top left one is smiling!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 12, 2021)

the eyes look like mini chocolate chips.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 12, 2021)

They have the same style hats that Jay Kay of Jamiroquai wears!


----------



## Joe Smith (Jun 12, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 168953


Obviously this Orchid has chosen humans as it's main attraction!


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 13, 2021)

Found this online. They're called Prarie Smoke. They look like cotton candy roses.


----------

